# giant aphonopelma from arizona



## josh_r (Mar 20, 2008)

while on a trip hunting for A. behlei, i didnt find behlei, but i found a very large spider. this is an unnamed species as far as i know. this particular individual is not even as big as they come. ive seen larger ones. 

these spiders live in very high elevation oak/pine forest between 5000 and 6000 ft in elevation. here are some habitat shots

















this particular spider was found in very dense ponderosa pine forest. she was under a rock along side a 1" spiderling. unfortunately, it was snowing like crazy so i couldnt take pics of the specific habitat it was found in and couldnt get a pic of her and the sling in situ















































these pics do not do her any justice. she looks much bigger in person  i should measure her legspan to see how big she really is.

-josh


----------



## digiwalker (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats one impressive tarantula! Looks alot like the canyon habitat I visited a couple years ago.


----------



## John Apple (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice man. looks like a cross between seemani and moderatum.
I am very interested in those also.
There are a lot more tarantulas here in the states than we know


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks like a Tucson blond, or an Aphonopelma chalcodes.  What part of Arizona were you?

Some of the A. paysoni, and the A. schmidti look similar but their rumps are darker.


----------



## Gsc (Mar 22, 2008)

I love all the habitat photos...I'm heading to AZ in a few months during Monsoon season to herp & look for inverts.... it's a beautiful state.

There used to be a "Big" AZ Aphonopelma in the hobby a few years back... I believe the one I'm refering to came from one of the mountain ranges in SE AZ.  Cool that you're finding alot of these.

In texas I have found the regular Texas Brown Aphonopelma sp. just feet away from Aphonopelma moderatum... 

Graham


----------



## josh_r (Mar 22, 2008)

a. paysoni... thats a funny name. there was someone else saying they were going to be called juniperi. lol! 

the spider came from thick pine forest where behlei can be found. in my observations, payson blondes have a much richer color and lack the striations on the legs. payson blondes are also not as big from what ive noticed. this particular individual i have is not even as big as they come. ive seen much bigger. this is the spider that people were calling megastriatus for a while. turns out it was a joke and someone said it is just an abnormally large payson blonde...who knows.... i sure dont. i have a hunch it is something different though

-josh


----------



## bio teacher (Mar 26, 2008)

What part of northern Arizona were these pictures taken?


----------



## josh_r (Mar 26, 2008)

what makes you think i found this spider in northern arizona???


----------



## bliss (Mar 26, 2008)

josh_r said:


> a. paysoni... thats a funny name. there was someone else saying they were going to be called juniperi. lol!



  yes indeed.  you are correct, sir.

  i've talked to a field researcher in AZ.  he said that it was going to be renamed Aphonopelma juniperi, because they are rarely found outside the juniper line (i can't remember if he was talking about A sp paysoni or A sp new river that was going to be renamed, but it was one of those).  

so yes.   if anyone sees juniperi, it more than likely is either just a paysoni or a sp "new river/ new river rust"  only with a updated name.

  that was what i was told, i can't say whether that's the truth 100%.   i have no reason to doubt this field researcher.  he works with very knowledgeable and well known individuals, both colleagues and professors.    American Tarantulas are his thing.

pm me personally if you would like more information 


  dan


----------



## Brent H. (Mar 27, 2008)

The terms "paysoni" and "juniperi" are pretty bogus names... unless they are being named after a Mr. Payson or a Mr. Juniper, I would be incredibly skeptical of someone who said they were going to name a new species by those names because it indicates they know very little about taxonomic nomenclature.  And in my opinion, it will be pretty ill-advised of anyone to describe any of the eutylenum-group species until all of the type specimens have been examined and extensive sampling has been conducted.


----------



## hamfoto (Mar 27, 2008)

Brent H. said:


> ...unless they are being named after a Mr. Payson or a Mr. Juniper...


Ha!  I love it!  I can't wait to meet Mr. or Mrs. Payson and Juniper...I've heard they are wonderful biologists who deserve a couple spiders named after them.  ;P 

Chris


----------



## bio teacher (Mar 27, 2008)

The known range of A. behlei is northern AZ south to mountains around Flagstaff. I consider that northern AZ. If you have found A. behlei else where let me know.


----------



## josh_r (Mar 27, 2008)

oh trust me, behlei is not limited to far northern arizona to flagstaff....actually, ive never found behlei around flagstaff. there is a very similar species found there. they are much smaller and lack the blue black color of behlei as well as the attitude of behlei. otherwise are near identicle. behlei is actually found pretty far south (phoenix and possibly tucson) actually, most of the individuals i have found were from right outside phoenix. 

dan, was this guy you were talking to happen to be names wayne or ralph???? because that is where the paysoni and juniperi name originated from.....as well as megastriatus and moguli and paramoguli and charltons rust rump....i could go on forever...lol!

the new river rust rump is just an extra colorful flagstaff orange type spider. they are no different aside from that. i was finding those things before anyone had ever heard of it....thats because it was being called a flagstaff orange at the time!

all these names you hear are bogus! nobody really know whether they are different species until proper research is done! GO BRENT! by the way, i want to talk to you about a few species brent.

-josh


----------



## josh_r (Mar 27, 2008)

oh, bio teacher, the locality is in central arizona in the lower ponderosa pine line. the habitat pics are not exact as it was snowing very heavily in the collection site. i cannot risk damaging my camera. so i waited for the snow to stop and snapped a show that was close to the collection site. the spider was found in habitat that behlei is typically found in. i do believe it is the "paysoni or juniperi" or whatever. i couldnt say for sure however.


----------



## SNAFU (Mar 28, 2008)

Great looking big aphonopelma lady! Looks pretty close to a pic on Reptist site for an Aphonopelma sp. Huachuca-Huachuca Mountain Blonde :?  Not exact but close.


----------



## mattnsariah (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey those are some awesome photo's.  We are about to move to show low AZ in june!  I can't wait personally!  I have no idea what type of T's I will be finding out there....... but we will be about an hour from that grand canyon.  Perhaps will find some great T's such as this.  I would love to know exactly what this one is


----------



## John Apple (Apr 28, 2008)

I have that very same spider in the pics here at home and it is unusually tame.
Except when it eats then it is all business. It and the sling are pretty docile


----------



## josh_r (Apr 30, 2008)

i dont know what species this is. as far as i know its a large payson blonde which i think is just chalcodes. she is huge and very docile. 

ya know, show low is not very far from many great species. behlei, marxi, vogela, phasmus, a paloma type dwarf, a smaller behlei type, and even teh big one i posted pics of are not far from showlow at all. all u gotta do is get out there and do the foot time... as in HIKE! you will find them eventually.

-josh


----------



## MelGibson (May 14, 2008)

josh_r said:


> dan, was this guy you were talking to happen to be names wayne or ralph????
> 
> -josh


ive been buying payson blondes from a guy named wayne, im sure its the same guy; is he in Az?


----------



## josh_r (May 14, 2008)

i wouldnt buy anything from wayne. this guy destroys habitat badly and destroys populations. i know areas that were once full of tarantulas that are now void of them after he collected there.


----------



## MelGibson (May 15, 2008)

josh_r said:


> i wouldnt buy anything from wayne. this guy destroys habitat badly and destroys populations. i know areas that were once full of tarantulas that are now void of them after he collected there.


i dont buy dirrectly from him, i bought em from a reptile store and the employee told me it was from a guy named wayne, they had about 10 payson blondes all the same size so i know they musta been captive bred.


----------



## John Apple (May 15, 2008)

MelGibson said:


> i dont buy dirrectly from him, i bought em from a reptile store and the employee told me it was from a guy named wayne, they had about 10 payson blondes all the same size so i know they musta been captive bred.


Doubtful on that account, it is very easy to collect from an area and get spiders all about the same size. Also if they were captive born it would be years till they were adults. Most folks are after the easy money and do not want to waste time raising aphonopelma up to any real size.
Those spiders were most assuradly wild cought


----------



## josh_r (May 15, 2008)

if they came from wayne, they were wild caught along with MANY MANY more. the pet store probably only wanted so many, so wayne moves on to the next store. i was good friends with wayne, so i know first hand how he operates.


----------



## John Apple (May 28, 2008)

080526jk said:


> *建筑玻璃贴膜*市场究竟有多大 影响市场容量的主要因素取决于老建筑的翻新率和新建筑的竣工量。从2002年开始，建设部在国内推行“平改坡”节能措施，许多大、中型城市均出台了相应的“平改坡”制度，老建筑翻新节能成为各地政府的一项重要考核指标。与“平改坡”相匹配，*建筑玻璃贴膜*也成了老建筑节能改造的一项重要举措。同时，由于*建筑玻璃贴膜*除了节能外，还具有美观装饰、防爆隔音等特点，北京、上海、杭州、广州、武汉、重庆、天津、宁波、东莞、深圳、青岛、大连等众多城市都将玻璃贴膜作为城市形象工程的一个重要选项。而且国家已出台相关政策，对宾馆、酒店的验收和评级，对写字楼、商场、购物中心、银行、机场、车站、展览馆等的商用建筑许可营业，都把建筑节能是否达标作为重要指标进行考核。专家呼吁，政府号召，*玻璃贴膜*是建筑节能的首选 2007年中国科技成就展上，中国工程院专家表示，玻璃贴膜在欧美国家建筑节能领域已经非常成熟，老建筑使用玻璃贴膜不用大范围改造，新建筑使用*玻璃贴膜*美观大方，是建筑节能的首选。2007年5月15日，国家建设部和质检总局联合发布《建筑节能工程施工质量验收标准》，自2007年10月1日起，建筑工程节能不符合规范不能通过验收。2007年6月1日，国务院办公厅下达《关于严格执行公共建筑空调温度控制标准的通知》；6月12日，国务院成立以温家宝总理为组长的国家应对气候变化及节能减排工作领导小组；7月30日，国务院办公厅下达《关于建立政府强制采购节能产品制度的通知》。


Huhn ??.......?


----------



## josh_r (May 28, 2008)

i wonder what THAT says??


----------

